# Quill spinning wheel



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Have any of you folks spun on a Quill Spinning wheel? I've been watching some youtube video's and I'm intrigued......


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Frazzle has she owns a few of them and made a video or two. I tried one once and it bit me the first time I tried it. It is just like spinning on a spindle (drop or supported) only turned on its side.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I've spun on a quill, not hard at all. The only trick I saw was to NOT spin straight out from the point, pull the roving a little off center from the point. They are great for bulky yarns and thick/thin yarns and designer yarns (no orifice to go through). Try it, I think you will be surprised.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a walking wheel and, much to my shame, have not actually spun anything on it. It sort of fell into my lap. Pitchy made a thinga majig for it for me. Soon as it warms up I'll bring it outside and figure it all out.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I love spinning with a drop spindle, so I think I'm going to explore this further. I just got a GREAT deal on an olllllddddd (65 model) Ashford Traditional wheel from my LYS. The gal that owns it is a personal friend of mine. The traddy came with the shop when she bought it a year ago. I found a site on ebay that sells the quill that will fit this wheel. I'm going to see if hubby will make me one!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

The trick to spinning off the point (spindle, on wheel or in your hand) is fibre prep. Very loose, and from the fold if possible. Made all the difference to my spinning! There is a video on YouTube ... Just look for Frazzlehead and you'll find it.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Dh grumbled at me when I asked him about making a quill for my Traddy (something about not being able to turn the spools)...so, I sold a couple skeins of yarn and bought one off ebay. It should be here about Wed. weather permitting. fun, fun, fun!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

My little cardboard spinning wheel uses a quill spindle.
Details on this webpage
http://www.rabbitgeek.com/charka.html

Picture below is attache charkha from India which also uses a quill spindle.

I have not practiced enough with the charkha to be good at it yet.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------

